# Queen Elizabeth Dies Sept 8, 2022 at Age 96



## january noir (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP!  Wow... whether you like the monarchy or not, she lived an incredible life.


----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 8, 2022)

january noir said:


> RIP!  Wow... whether you like the monarchy or not, she lived an incredible life.



On the back of her many "colonies". A life of privilege and stolen wealth, some of which included artifacts she refused to return.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 8, 2022)

Did she even have any power to be giving back relics and artifacts? From what Megan and Harry said, the royal family are just puppets who do what they are told


----------



## starfish (Sep 8, 2022)

BlackTwitter and IrishTwitter have joined forces and it’s hilarious.


----------



## Kitamita (Sep 9, 2022)

starfish said:


> BlackTwitter and IrishTwitter have joined forces and it’s hilarious.


How do I find them?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 9, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> How do I find them?


Ireland and black Twitter are trending


----------



## awhyley (Sep 9, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> How do I find them?



Not hard to find, "posts" are everywhere.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 9, 2022)

'It is inevitable': Royal family facing revolt across the world
					

After the Queen's death, attention is turning to the nations poised to become republics.




					www.nzherald.co.nz


----------



## Kitamita (Sep 9, 2022)

Well, I found this on facebook  :


----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Sep 9, 2022)

Don't forget;


They don't give a rip about the franchise.


----------



## Kitamita (Sep 9, 2022)

Shan on Instagram: "Honestly it truly did feel like the end of an era, not a huge fan of the monarchy but RIP Queen Elizabeth thank you for your leadership and many years of service. @kitarose_  my inspiration! went for my own list here babe ❤️✨ #que
					

Shan shared a post on Instagram: "Honestly it truly did feel like the end of an era, not a huge fan of the monarchy but RIP Queen Elizabeth thank you for your leadership and many years of service. @kitarose_  my inspiration! went for my own list here babe ❤️✨ #queenelizabeth #queens #comedy...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## awhyley (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## awhyley (Sep 13, 2022)

This article gives some good context to the atrocities that occurred during her reign.

The questions over the queen’s role in Britain’s violent empire, explained by a historian​An expert on the British Empire explains “Her Majesty’s government” in the 20th century.
By Caroline Houck@carolinehouck[email protected]  Sep 13, 2022, 11:10am EDT

Queen Elizabeth II’s death last week has prompted both an outpouring of grief and complicated reactions across the globe — in large part because during her 70 years on the throne, she ruled over the twilight of the British Empire.

At the height of that empire after the First World War, the United Kingdom had colonies on every continent save Antarctica, ruling one out of every five people in the world. Over the centuries, Britain extracted wealth from those colonized lands — by one estimate, $45 trillion in today’s dollars from India alone.

“All empires were violent,” said Caroline Elkins, whose second book, _Legacy of Violence: A History of the British Empire_, came out earlier this year. “And the British Empire was no exception to that.”

And decoupling the monarchy from that legacy is in some ways impossible.

“The monarchy very much wraps itself up into the empire — deploying its symbols, its images, its familial language,” Elkins said. “There’s no question that serious, systemic violence and crimes happened in her name, during her period of reign.”

At the same time, there’s “absolutely no extant documentary evidence directly linking [Queen Elizabeth II] to knowledge of systematic violence and cover-up in the empire,” Elkins said, and what little evidence does exist indicates that some of Britain’s highest-ranking officials lied to the queen to cover up atrocities, “just as they did with the public and Parliament.” And yet, she acknowledged, for some it might seem implausible that a monarch “renowned for her incredible knowledge about foreign affairs ... really was completely in the dark.”

Vox spoke to Elkins, a professor of history and African American studies at Harvard University, to dig into those questions about the legacy of British colonialism and the role of the monarchy — then and now.

(It's fairly long, please see link below)

Link: https://www.vox.com/world/2022/9/13...rwqC9EdLuWWCCpcv9Xlbilr_1RMI5EhUnd9VcATItiYvs


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 13, 2022)

awhyley said:


> At the same time, there’s “absolutely no extant documentary evidence directly linking [Queen Elizabeth II] to knowledge of systematic violence and cover-up in the empire,” Elkins said, and what little evidence does exist indicates that some of Britain’s highest-ranking officials lied to the queen to cover up atrocities, “just as they did with the public and Parliament.” And yet, she acknowledged, for some it might seem implausible that a monarch “renowned for her incredible knowledge about foreign affairs ... really was completely in the dark.”


History is written by the victors.


----------



## awhyley (Sep 19, 2022)

Is this the funeral thread?  Can we post in here?


----------



## awhyley (Sep 19, 2022)

Who is this woman and why the snub?


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 19, 2022)

Swerved and curved


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## vevster (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## vevster (Sep 19, 2022)

Racist Kang


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 19, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Some people shouldn't have kids if this is the best thing they've done.


----------



## vevster (Sep 19, 2022)

This touched me


----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 19, 2022)

vevster said:


> This touched me



And this tickled me.


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 19, 2022)

vevster said:


>


Yep...altogether now


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 19, 2022)

I visited my mum today. She lives on the route they took to Windsor, so we lined the street with everyone to watch the procession of the cars. I didn't think I would care, but it was something that brought the community together as we waited. We had a great view as the the New King and Queen Consort, Harry and Megan ad the rest of the royals sped past. We wished they had driven a little slower. Then the hearse came past much slower, and everyone threw roses at the car.


----------

